# Possible purchase, what do you think?



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

About the only way to know for sure is to go see & ride him. A couple of times if your not afraid of another buyer coming along and snatching him out from under you. I've bought horses for kids and beginners and it was one of those things I could just tell by their personality that they would be good for what I wanted. One of them was a yearling at the time so not even broke yet but I knew she was going to grow up to be a quiet, laid back mare. She didn't disappoint and gave a lot of kiddie rides over her lifetime. The other was a 5 year old mare that had 30 days put on her as a 2 year old then turned into a broodmare. She just spent part of Thanksgiving day with my great nieces taking turns riding her.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

If it's a good horse, for what you need, looks shouldn't matter and probably won't.
If I AM gonna critique though, his build is quite "goofy" 
Nice, pretty head, and I like the muscle of the neck, however it is set quite high with a very small, upright shoulder 
Short cannons and slightly bench-kneed in the front legs
Flat-backed and a little hollow (imo) just behind the withers. back is a tad on the long side as well.
Small hindquarters with a very short croup
Cant accurately judge the hind legs


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

He's cute but his conformation looks flat out poor and weird- BUT for what you want barring something extreme (which a good vet check can rule out) conformation really doesn't matter at all. The right horse is SO much more important. A small pleasure rider won't put that much stress on a horse and many conformational "issues" are not actually soundness issues and just a matter of ideal. The right horse for a special needs child needs NO other qualifications other than being sound and healthy, and honestly even that can be compromised on in the right situations. I wouldn't pick him for a top level show horse or a breeding candidate for sure but that's not what you are buying him for, and who he is matters more than what he can do.

He looks a little hotter than I would expect in the video but definitely worth checking out in person.

I can't decide if he's a cross or if he has that much Saddlebred blood (many "pure" Morgans do these days) that he looks like a mismatched SB/Morgan cross lol. He is cute though.

If you and your sister like him and thinks he's a match get a good vet check, I would make a point of asking the vet about any potential LONG TERM issues, particularly conformationally, even if he's sound in the short term (for ex, I suspect his back is swayed though that is often NOT a soundness issue). Let us know how it goes!

The most important thing in this situation is IF something happens and say your sister looses her balance or whatever the "worst case" scenario would be, what will this horse do? There are broke horses that might not react well and green horses that will go out of their way to keep the rider safe. If he has "that" then nothing else matters.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey guys sorry I abandoned this thread and thank you for responding. Unfortunately he is a no go. Went to see him and he was obviously drugged. Got right back in the truck and drove home. The search continues!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Glad you dodged a bullet.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Glad you realized he was drugged!

Are you considering a gaited horse as well?


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

SwissMiss said:


> Glad you realized he was drugged!
> 
> Are you considering a gaited horse as well?


Thanks guys! 

And maybe? If it's the right one. I don't know anything about gaited horses so probably not.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

A gaited horse is just a horse that can do "extra" gaits. So I wouldn't rule one out just because you aren't familiar with them. I ended up with two! lol. They're just horses. You are right to base things off the "right horse".

Too bad he didn't work out, but it is worth it to find the right one.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> A gaited horse is just a horse that can do "extra" gaits. So I wouldn't rule one out just because you aren't familiar with them. I ended up with two! lol. They're just horses. You are right to base things off the "right horse".
> 
> Too bad he didn't work out, but it is worth it to find the right one.


That is true. I was just worried that prehaps because of their different gaits they may have trouble doing the things my sister likes to do, like gymkhana, and play days and team sorting. Although, she is doing these at a low/local level.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Gaited horses can canter.


----------

